# Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini, MicroSD and 4GB file limit



## RilleL (May 25, 2008)

What I want to achieve:
Having a MicroSD card mounted on my phone that can transfer files larger than 4GB

Current problem:
I mounted the card on my phone, tried to transfer a 5GB file. At 4GB it stops.
So I read about this on the internet and it's probably the file system on the card that stops this.
People recommended exFAT. So I mount the card on my PC and reformat from FAT32 to exFAT.
Only now my phone doesn't recognize the card, it just says it's blank and wants to format it (presumingly back to FAT32).

So now what do I do? The format that allows for larger than 4GB size isn't recognized by my phone.

Phone: Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How big is the SD card?

The card must be formatted in FAT32.


----------



## RilleL (May 25, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How big is the SD card?
> 
> The card must be formatted in FAT32.


The card is 32GB.
And being formatted in FAT32 is the problem; it doesn't accept file sizes bigger than 4GB.
Are you saying that my phone only accepts MicroSD cards with FAT32?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, your phone will only read SDcards in a FAT32 format.


----------

